# Dekiti Tirsia Siradas Videos



## dekiti (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are some of the videos of DTS


----------



## dekiti (Apr 9, 2008)

I uploaded one more video.
Here is a training drill of knife vs empty hand.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice videos.  Thanks!


----------



## dekiti (Jun 24, 2008)

I have upload more DTS videos from Malaysia.
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=v468PSovC4s
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=JgQBK9ppvxQ
Please join us at http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/dekiti-tirsia-siradas/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2008)

Some great stuff.  I enjoyed meeting GM Tortal at the WMAA camp a few weeks ago.


----------

